# VR-Pornos: Videofazit zum Besuch bei Naughty America auf der E3



## Launethil (17. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *VR-Pornos: Videofazit zum Besuch bei Naughty America auf der E3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: VR-Pornos: Videofazit zum Besuch bei Naughty America auf der E3


----------



## Sanador (17. Juni 2016)

Ich bewundere Olivers aufopferungsvolle Tat.


----------



## berlin2k (17. Juni 2016)

*oha*

ich hoffe, er blieb standhaft.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (17. Juni 2016)

Ein Gruselfilm?


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2016)

Zwei Stunden später... "Ach, das ist ja gar nicht der Naughty-Dog-Stand..." 

Ich hoffe, die Pornoindustrie kann was bewegen. Wenn die was adoptiert, wie das DVD-Format, wird VR vlt. Mainstream.
Wenn die allerdings eher die Cardboard/Galaxy/etc. Benützer ansprechen wollen/werden, brächte es uns herzlich wenig.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (17. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Pornoindustrie kann was bewegen. Wenn die was adoptiert, wie das DVD-Format, wird VR vlt. Mainstream.
> .


Kann auch nach hinten losgehen wenn VR zu sehr mit Porno assoziert wird. Kann dann kein Gamer sein VR-Set offen rumliegen haben ohne irgendwie seltsamen Beigeschmack.


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2016)

Naja, ob du als Gamer nun als "Wi...tcher" oder "Massenmörder" wahrgenommen wirst, ist dann auch schon egal.


----------



## Wamboland (17. Juni 2016)

Reine Videos bringen VR aber nicht weiter, weil das kann man auch mit fast jedem Smartphone haben. (Cradboard, GEAR VR)

Spannend werden dann ja erst interaktive "Spiele" in top Grafik.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2016)

Da ergibt VR wenigstens mal Sinn


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2016)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> Kann auch nach hinten losgehen wenn VR zu sehr mit Porno assoziert wird. Kann dann kein Gamer sein VR-Set offen rumliegen haben ohne irgendwie seltsamen Beigeschmack.


Ach egal
Massenmörder sind die Gamet ja eh schon.
Bissi Porn macht da doch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Reine Videos bringen VR aber nicht weiter, weil das kann man auch mit fast jedem Smartphone haben. (Cradboard, GEAR VR)
> 
> Spannend werden dann ja erst interaktive "Spiele" in top Grafik.


Naja, kommt drauf an, wie man "VR weiterbringen" hier definiert. Die Übernahme der Technik durch die Pornoindustrie ist imo essentiell für den langfristigen Erfolg von VR generell. Auf die Weiterentwicklung der Technik im Bereich von HF Spielen ist sie natürlich eher weniger von Belang.



Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> Kann auch nach hinten losgehen wenn VR zu sehr mit Porno assoziert wird. Kann dann kein Gamer sein VR-Set offen rumliegen haben ohne irgendwie seltsamen Beigeschmack.


Iwo. Dasselbe müsste man dann heute schon bei jedem Anzeigegerät so sehen, sprich Smartphones, Computermonitore, TV-Geräte usw. Alle diese Anzeigegeräte stellen in regelmäßigen Abständen bei sehr vielen Leute pornographische Inhalte dar...


----------



## Malifurion (17. Juni 2016)

Es gibt zwei Arten von Leuten: Die einen, die meinen, VR sei die Zukunft. Und die anderen, die noch nie VR ausprobiert haben. Ob Erwachsenenunterhaltung, Filme oder Games: VR wird früher oder später im Alltag zu finden sein wie das heutige Smartphone.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Arten von Leuten: Die einen, die meinen, VR sei die Zukunft. Und die anderen, die noch nie VR ausprobiert haben. Ob Erwachsenenunterhaltung, Filme oder Games: VR wird früher oder später im Alltag zu finden sein wie das heutige Smartphone.


Naja, das Smartphone ist aber noch VIEL mehr als Unterhaltungsmedium. Daher kann man das kaum vergleichen.

Die Zukunft von VR in den nächsten Jahren ist imo ungewiss. Das kann sich in viele Richtungen entwickeln und es gibt imo niemanden, der diesen komplexen Markt wirklich genau abschätzen kann. Es gibt viele Player im Markt, die auf eine bestimmte Karte setzen, aber am Ende ist es einfach nur ein Risikogeschäft. Es kann sich durchsetzen, oder aber auch nicht. Vielleicht setzt es sich in bestimmten Bereichen durch, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Vielleicht spricht in fünf Jahren auch keiner mehr darüber. Vielleicht ist es wirklich das nächste große Ding. Wir werden sehen...

Und ja, ich habe VR persönlich schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2016)

Die Frage wird doch vor allem sein, wie das im "Dauerkonsum" wirkt. Wenn jemand auch mal 4-5 Stunden am Stück zockt, ob er solange wirklich eine Brille auf der Nase haben will. Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. Juni 2016)

Au backe! Hoffentlich sind VR-Pornos nicht so echt, daß einem schon gleich auf der Bühne die Hose ... Ihr wißt schon, was ich meine. Das ist mal eine Mutprobe, sich das auf einer Messe anzutun, Respekt! 

Meine VR-Erfahrungen beschränken sich inzwischen immerhin auf die App "Orbulus". Ich hab der ganzen Belegschaft so eine Pappbrille hingelegt, mit Email an alle, das Ding verstaubte da, niemand von den Code-Gurus und IT-Fraggles interessierte sich für VR. Mir ist natürlich sofort schwindlig geworden, ich hab ja auch schlimme Höhenangst, ich war froh, als ich einen Stuhl hatte. Aber ich habe die Zukunft des Gamings gesehen!


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Frage wird doch vor allem sein, wie das im "Dauerkonsum" wirkt. Wenn jemand auch mal 4-5 Stunden am Stück zockt, ob er solange wirklich eine Brille auf der Nase haben will. Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.



Es wird sich für Gamer wohl auf Gelegenheitskonsum beschränken. Mit halbdurchlässiger Technik wie bei Microsoft könnte man ja immerhin noch einen anderen Gamer auf dem Sofa neben sich sehen, aber so völlig abgeschottet? Schwierig. ich hab zum Beispiel das Headet für die PS4 und benutze es so gut wie nie. Für Mediziner sehe ich große Möglichkeiten: Da könnte zum Beispiel ein afrikanischer Arzt während einer komplizierten Gehirnoperation Unterstützung von einem Nobelpreisträger oder so bekommen, und das mitten in der Pampa. Naja, Zukunftsmusik. Aber in der Architektur, dem Maschinen- und Schiffsbau, im Gaming, im Film, bei Pornos, in der Medizin oder auch in der Polizeiarbeit sehe ich große Anwendungsmöglichkeiten -- weniger in der Softwareentwicklung. Ich glaube, da nervt das permanente Rundum-3D eher.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Frage wird doch vor allem sein, wie das im "Dauerkonsum" wirkt. Wenn jemand auch mal 4-5 Stunden am Stück zockt, ob er solange wirklich eine Brille auf der Nase haben will.


Du schaffst es stundenlang Pornos zu gucken? 
Hut ab, das nenne ich Durchhaltevermögen!


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2016)

Das wird sowieso interessant. Pornos oder Bildschirme direkt vor den Augen. Was macht zuerst blind.


----------



## Batze (17. Juni 2016)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Ob Erwachsenenunterhaltung, Filme oder Games: VR wird früher oder später im Alltag zu finden sein wie das heutige Smartphone.



Eher nicht, das Smartphone ist deshalb so erfolgreich weil es ein Sozialmedia Boom ausgelöst hat und sich zu einem Alleskönner entwickelt hat. Aber ohne Facebook Watsapp und andere Software die die Leute miteinander extrem verbinden wäre das Smartphone nur ein Gerät zum telefonieren und SMS verschicken. Nicht zu vergessen, das Smartie ist für viele auch ein Status Symbol.
Bei der VR sieht das ganz anders aus. Teuer bis extrem Teuer (Man darf da auch die PC Hardware nicht vergessen die man braucht). Software noch Mangelware und dann nochmals richtig teuer. Und der Sozialmedia Kick bleibt auch weg, man ist meist allein zu Hause mit seiner Brille noch ohne Verbindung zu seinem Kumpel der gerade auf dem Klo sitzt.
Also VR wird erstmal lange ein Nischenprodukt bleiben. Ich schätze mindest noch über 5 Jahre bis die Preise wirklich nach unten gehen und eine VR sich auch in verschiedenen Anwendungen hervorhebt. Die Porno Industrie kann da weiterhelfen, aber eher sind da die ganz Großen Anbieter von Software und Filmen gefragt. Ohne die nötige auch Qualitativ gute Software wird es ein teurer Ladenhüter bleiben.


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Das wird sowieso interessant. Pornos oder Bildschirme direkt vor den Augen. Was macht zuerst blind.



Mhn, zumindest hätte ich ja bei VR-Pornos auch gerne interagierende Frauen, noch mit Gefühls- und Kuschelkino, also für die Grafik könnte Naughty Dog aufkommen, für die Sensorik -- halt, nein, lassen wir das. Ich wollte immer echte Masseure und Masseurinnen (ich hab gehört, die nennt man jetzt so und nicht mehr Masseusen) und keine blöden Saugnäppel. Da kann ich mir auch grad selber helfen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Du schaffst es stundenlang Pornos zu gucken?
> Hut ab, das nenne ich Durchhaltevermögen!



Was denkst du woher meine Arnie-Muskelarme kommen?


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2016)

Oha, ein Ambidexter?

Ich sollte dir etwas sagen... ich bin auch kein Linkshänder! (Ich muss mir den Film eigentlich auf Blu-ray holen.)


----------



## Loosa (17. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Pornoindustrie kann was bewegen. Wenn die was adoptiert, wie das DVD-Format, wird VR vlt. Mainstream.
> Wenn die allerdings eher die Cardboard/Galaxy/etc. Benützer ansprechen wollen/werden, brächte es uns herzlich wenig.



Die Industrie unterstützt was sich verkauft. 

Es gab auch einiges an Porno für Laserdisc, als das Format noch nicht entschieden war. Bei HD tippten sie erst Richtung HD DVD.

Und bei VHS waren Erwachsenenfilme vielleicht die Kirsche obendrauf.
Betamax war qualitativ besser, aber $1000 vs. $300 schonmal ne Hausnummer. Und 1-2 Stunden Laufzeit vs. 2-4 vielleicht noch wichtiger. Auf die teureren Betas passte anfangs nichtmal ein ganzer Spielfilm.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mir ist natürlich sofort schwindlig geworden, ich hab ja auch schlimme Höhenangst, ich war froh, als ich einen Stuhl hatte. Aber ich habe die Zukunft des Gamings gesehen!



Nicht wirklich. 

Orbulus kenne ich nicht, aber Cardboard ist kaum vergleichbar. Ein kleiner, erster Vorgeschmack für VR. Wie Daumenkino für echtes Kino. 

Die Linsen sind absolut billigst, muss ja auch bei dem Preis. Und nicht viele Smartphones sind geeignet. Selbst wenn, bei YouTube per Cardboard wird mir innerhalb von Sekunden schlecht. Das Kopftracking ist da einfach zu langsam und laggt extrem. Dadurch wird man sehr schnell seekrank.
Deshalb war Cardboard auch ohne Kopfband angedacht. Wer sie mit beiden Händen hält kann sich nicht so schnell umsehen.

Gear VR ist schon ein ganzes Stück besser. Von der Auflösung glaube ich sogar besser als Vive/Rift, aber VR per Desktop hat einfach mehr Power. Nochmal ein anderes Kaliber.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es wird sich für Gamer wohl auf Gelegenheitskonsum beschränken. Mit halbdurchlässiger Technik wie bei Microsoft könnte man ja immerhin noch einen anderen Gamer auf dem Sofa neben sich sehen, aber so völlig abgeschottet?



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Von der CT (glaub ich) hat einer letztens einen Dauertest durchgeführt. 6 Stunden Rift und 6 Stunden Vive, und meinte das wäre auch nicht anstrengender als ein Arbeitstag am PC.
Und meinerseits zocke ich seit Studienzeiten eh immer allein daheim.


----------



## Tori1 (18. Juni 2016)

Hier sollte man Geld investieren. 
Das wird mal ein ganz grosses Ding..


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2016)

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum VR-Pornos scheinbar bisher nur den POV-Bereich abdecken. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich seltsam, wenn ich plötzlich virtuell im Körper eines anderen Mannes stecke und die Frauen mit diesem virtuellen Körper Intimitäten austauschen und Sex haben. Ich kann allerdings ehrlich gesagt auch bei klassischen Pornos mit POV-Material nicht viel anfangen, ich schaue lieber zu und gebe den stillen Beobachter, der selbst nicht Teil der Action ist. Ich fände es daher schon geil (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), wenn man das jetzt auch im Bereich der VR-Pornos weiterhin machen könnte. Man ist immer noch Zuschauer, aber durch VR eben "real" und in 3D dabei.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Kannst ja mal einem Porno Studio schreiben das du es gerne anders hättest. Tja, jeder hat da eben andere Vorlieben was gut und besser ist.


----------



## moeykaner (18. Juni 2016)

Auch praktisch, wenn man eine hässliche Freundin hat, dann kann man sie einfach die Moves in den Porno auswendig lernen lassen und dann zieht man sich die Brille auf ^^


----------



## McDrake (18. Juni 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Auch praktisch, wenn man eine hässliche Freundin hat, dann kann man sie einfach die Moves in den Porno auswendig lernen lassen und dann zieht man sich die Brille auf ^^



Die heutige Jugend benutz einfach ihre Fantasie (Kopfkino) nicht mehr.
Die degeneriert und muss alles vorgekaut bekommen


----------



## archwizard80 (18. Juni 2016)

Aber mal ernsthaft, wie wirken sich diese Brillen über längere Zeit auf die Augen aus?


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Weiß man noch nicht, da fehlen eben noch die langzeit Studien.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Juni 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Auch praktisch, wenn man eine hässliche Freundin hat, dann kann man sie einfach die Moves in den Porno auswendig lernen lassen und dann zieht man sich die Brille auf ^^



Dümmster Spruch ever. Aber als ich 18 war, hab ich auch so geredet, also insofern: in Ordnung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Juni 2016)

So, also, weil ja jemans meinte die Pappbrille sei nicht so toll. Hatte ich mir bei Amazon besorgt, für 15 Euro oder so, und ich fand sie wirklich nicht so doof. Es war nicht das Google-Modell, sondern schon etwas Besseres. Das war schon schlau gemacht, erstmal ging das los wie Origami oder eine Ikea-Aufbauanleitung, ich so, höh? aber dann war es doch gut. Zwei Plastiklinsen sind wichtig, damit sich das Auge auf die Entfernung einstellen kann, naja, das alles für 15 Euro? Fand ich gar nicht übel. Wenn man mal überlegt, was die HTC Vive so kostet ...


----------



## moeykaner (18. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend benutz einfach ihre Fantasie (Kopfkino) nicht mehr.
> Die degeneriert und muss alles vorgekaut bekommen



Ja, so siehts leider aus. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich kein Smartphone mehr nutze. Kaum einer in der Stadt guckt noch gerade aus.
In Maßen ist es vielleicht ja noch ok, aber viele sollten sich ernsthaft Gedanken über ihr Nutzungsverhalten machen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend benutz einfach ihre Fantasie (Kopfkino) nicht mehr.
> Die degeneriert und muss alles vorgekaut bekommen



<irony>Also, die Jugend ist ja sowieso das schlimmste überhaupt. Wenn die auch noch anfängt zu schreiben, dann bekomme ich das Kopfkratzen. Mit dieser Jugend wird die Welt untergehen.</irony>


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal einem Porno Studio schreiben das du es gerne anders hättest. Tja, jeder hat da eben andere Vorlieben was gut und besser ist.


Ach, die können von mir aus auch gerne viel POV Zeugs machen, solange es auch anderes Zeugs gibt...


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2016)

Und, wo schon mal Fachleute vor Ort sind, vlt einen freundlicher Hinweis, von Gamer zu Pornoproduzenten, dass, wenn schon First-Person, 
bitte die Möglichkeiten, ua. das FOV zu erweitern und Motion-Blur zu deaktivieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Und, wo schon mal Fachleute vor Ort sind, vlt einen freundlicher Hinweis, von Gamer zu Pornoproduzenten, dass, wenn schon First-Person,
> bitte die Möglichkeiten, ua. das FOV zu erweitern und Motion-Blur zu deaktivieren.


Und Force-Feedback-Unterstützung nicht vergessen. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2016)

Motion Blur? Ich dachte, wir sprechen hier von realen Videos, nicht von 3D Grafikprogrammen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Motion Blur? Ich dachte, wir sprechen hier von realen Videos, nicht von 3D Grafikprogrammen...


Natürlich reden wir von Gra*fick*-Videos. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Chronik (18. Juni 2016)

Mensch hier haben einige Probleme, ich frag mich was wie das Thema hier gelandet ist? ... psst vermutlich durch den VR Anhang ...


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Mensch hier haben einige Probleme, ich frag mich was wie das Thema hier gelandet ist? ... psst vermutlich durch den VR Anhang ...


Probleme haben imo eher die Leute, die beim Thema Porno rote Ohren kriegen. Ist doch was ganz Normales und Alltägliches und nichts, wofür man sich schämen müsste... 

Und der Artikel ist deshalb hier, weil die Pornoindustrie mit ihrem VR-Produkt nun mal auf der Gamingmesse E3 vertreten war.


----------



## Lorin1 (18. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Frage wird doch vor allem sein, wie das im "Dauerkonsum" wirkt. Wenn jemand auch mal 4-5 Stunden am Stück zockt, ob er solange wirklich eine Brille auf der Nase haben will. Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.



Halte ich für gar nicht mal sooo relevant. Na ja zumindest nicht bei mir, ich spiele vielleicht 2x im Jahr 4-5 Stunden am Stück. und bei Pornos sind solch lange "Sitzungen"  ja eher unrealistisch


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Juni 2016)

Ich freue mich schon wie Bolle über die ersten Handy-Videos, wenn man Leute mit dem Ding auf der Nase beim " niveauvollen Konsum " erwischt 

Thema aber ansonsten für mich uninteressant, hatte gestern eine 48-jährige in "R" mit einem Fahrgestell ( zensiert) einer 25-jährigen. Da kann VR einpacken.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (19. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Probleme haben imo eher die Leute, die beim Thema Porno rote Ohren kriegen. Ist doch was ganz Normales und Alltägliches und nichts, wofür man sich schämen müsste...
> 
> Und der Artikel ist deshalb hier, weil die Pornoindustrie mit ihrem VR-Produkt nun mal auf der Gamingmesse E3 vertreten war.



so ist es . Warum solle man sich schämen wenn man ab und zu Pornos guckt . ( Muss man ja auch nicht herum erzählen es ist halt Privat)
Es kann nicht jeder Mann oder Frau einen Partner finden der zu einem passt .
Heißt das man seine Fantasy als mann oder frau nicht anregen darf, wenn man Horny ist LoL . 
Genug Leute für die Sex wichtig ist im Alltag , und keine Partner mehr haben oder hatte oder wie auch immer jeder sein verlangen stillt möchte ( oder wie man sagt Druck ablassen )( Es sei denn man hat Geld für so was wie nen Puff)  . Da kann mir jeder sagen was er will . Es ist zwar natürlich Privat was die Leute zu hause machen , aber es gibt auch genug versaute Menschen die es öft nötig haben . wie andere Menschen morgen ihren Kaffee am Morgen brauchen . Jeder hat eine Macke hier oder da . Also lass denn Mensch der für sein eigenes Leben sorgen muss in seinen eigenen 4 Wänden machen wo rauf er lust hat und wenn er Fliegen mit dem Mund fängt wayne ^^ .


----------



## makoto68 (20. Juni 2016)

Pornos funktionieren wie eine Droge. Anfangs ist man noch mit soften Filmchen zufrieden. Ein paar Jahre später braucht man schon die ganz harten Sachen, damit sich noch was regt.  Wenn dann der geneigte PornoFan mal eine Freundin hat, geht weiter unten kaum noch was, weil man sein Hirn komplett mit Porn zugesifft hat (denn im Hirn findet Geilheit statt).  Schade, dass ein solch sensibler Bereich wie Sexualität, so mies untergraben wird. Was dann meist nur noch übrigbleibt, ist ein reines Abreagieren am anderen, eine Ego-Show. Was schlimmeres kann dem Sexualleben kaum passieren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2016)

makoto68 schrieb:


> Pornos funktionieren wie eine Droge. Anfangs ist man noch mit soften Filmchen zufrieden. Ein paar Jahre später braucht man schon die ganz harten Sachen, damit sich noch was regt.  Wenn dann der geneigte PornoFan mal eine Freundin hat, geht weiter unten kaum noch was, weil man sein Hirn komplett mit Porn zugesifft hat (denn im Hirn findet Geilheit statt).  Schade, dass ein solch sensibler Bereich wie Sexualität, so mies untergraben wird. Was dann meist nur noch übrigbleibt, ist ein reines Abreagieren am anderen, eine Ego-Show. Was schlimmeres kann dem Sexualleben kaum passieren.


Tja...dann mein Beileid und so. Das wird schon wieder.


----------



## makoto68 (20. Juni 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tja...dann mein Beileid und so. Das wird schon wieder.



Wegen mir musst du nicht leiden, ich habe eine Freundin.

Na, dann viel Spaß noch....


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2016)

Man sollte nicht von sich auf andere schließen ... man kann Pornos auch gemeinsam konsumieren, es gibt nämlich, bitte nicht lachen, durchaus Filme mit einer "Story" und Dingen, die auch Frauen gefallen.

Was du zum Thema Porno gesagt hast, ist sicherlich zum Teil richtig. Sowas ähnliches habe ich bereits in der Form in Fachzeitschriften gelesen. Allerdings reagiert jeder Mensch anders auf solche Medien. Schau dir doch die "Computerspielesucht" an.

Es gibt Leute, die brauchen WoW nur fünfmal starten und machen nichts anderes mehr, können auch nicht aufhören etc.pp. ... ich hab WoW z.B. eine zeitlang sehr intensiv gespielt und von heute auf morgen aufgehört, ohne Probleme. So wird es auch den meisten anderen Spielern gehen.

Jeder ist für Sucht mehr oder weniger anfällig ... das hat mal überhaupt nichts mit dem Medium zutun, sondern ist von Person zu Person anders.


----------



## KaiUweMischo (17. Juli 2016)

Ja bald gibts Hologramm Pornos, dann bekommt ihr Stromschläge davon XD


----------

